# iPad sleeve



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/48995075/ipad-sleeve-graphite-wool-felt-and-black

Playing around on Etsy today and found this really nice sleeve. It would be very nice for a man.
deb


----------

